# Hello from west midlands



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello All,

Been training for a while just doing my own thing but after reading around on here I am going to give the 5x5 Push Pull Legs split that seems quite popular a go 

Made sense to sign up for feedback


----------



## Bulgeman.123 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi and welcome mate


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi SlimFat, good luck with your goals mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

hello mate - got alot of good info on here!! where abouts in the west midlands you from??


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Cradley mate, yeah reading through


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Lol - not sure where that is!! have a good read through, good luck with your training!!


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Never heard if Cradley but welcome! I'm from Coventry


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Prob 50 mins from Coventry 

Live near the merry hill shopping centre lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome mate, don't you mean Merry Hell!!! Lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

Gab said:


> Welcome mate, don't you mean Merry Hell!!! Lol:thumbup1:


Ha, you sound like you know the place well!!!


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Get dragged there quite often by the mrs, in fact gotta go tomorrow, can't wait.:mad:


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

welcome mate


----------



## -CP- (Jan 29, 2013)

How Do !!!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Cradley. 10mins from mine then. I live in Pensnett


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i am ex Quarry Bonk. 

Hi btw


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello from the East Midlands :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

fekin yamo's ayy it arrr


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Kinda freaky ay it,when you join a new internet forum and everyone, even your neighbour posting stuff like 'alrite mate'

Small world.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Bromsgrove here and welcome


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Lethagized said:


> Cradley. 10mins from mine then. I live in Pensnett


Ya cor beat a snetta lol. I used to live in brierley hill


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

SlimFat said:


> Ya cor beat a snetta lol. I used to live in brierley hill


nice place Brierley hill


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> nice place Brierley hill


That must be sarcasm


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

SlimFat said:


> That must be sarcasm


Yup done a few Nabba shows there, always happy I have good car insurance when I park up :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

Only time you see nice cars in brierley hill is when they are abandoned in the snow lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

SlimFat said:


> Only time you see nice cars in brierley hill is when they are abandoned in the snow lol


True that. It's funny seeing the dudes stuck in their cars not wanting to leave them. You know you're entering B,Hill because you've got bmx tyres hanging from the lamposts, and trainers hanging from the phone lines.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Fellow brummy here, other side of town to you tho (Castle Vale)

Where you training ?


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

Yo alrite me mon from kford!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

Fair few midlanders on here then :lol:


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

From staffs myself...

Used to see a woman from brierly hill, always took her out of the area!!!


----------



## Bigmantraps (Jan 7, 2013)

SlimFat said:


> Fair few midlanders on here then :lol:


We should start our own thread lol!!! problem is noone would understand us :lol:


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome mate :thumb:


----------

